# Jeep Station Wagon find



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

It would look cool on a beach or mountain campgound reather than plowing.
But that's just me. Cool though

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/969428547.html


----------



## gp42gpw (Dec 12, 2008)

Always liked the Willys Wagon and pickup. I could not find one in good shape where I live so I got a 47 CJ2A


----------

